# Fuse Box Bobcat 773?



## BOSS LAWN

I'm having trouble finding the fuse box for my 773, where can I find it?


----------



## RLM

A lot of them are under/in from of seat, there is a bible with two bolts it's under that. I'll look at mine in a couple minutes, mine is a 773 G series


----------



## RLM

Confirmed on mine that's were it is


----------



## SnowGuy73

Yup, between your legs, cover with the two bolts.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

thanks for the input fellas, i'll take a look over the weekend. where can I check the hydro's for the machine?


----------



## leigh

BOSS LAWN;1780986 said:


> thanks for the input fellas, i'll take a look over the weekend. where can I check the hydro's for the machine?


Dipstick and filler above fuel cap. Remove two nuts in front of cab( inside) and tilt the cab/rops back, then look with wonder at the labyrinth of confusion!


----------

